# Hexagon Tank



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So what's the big deal about the shape of these tanks that make them sell for such a high price (new or used)?


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

It's all aesthetics, people are always looking for new ways to make a nice centerpiece in their living rooms and such or they don't have room for longe tanks. IMO if you don't have room then either get a corner tank or don't get one at all.These tanks are not exactly good for fish since they are almost always taller than they are wide, my advice is to stay away from these tanks.


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm guessing it cost more to cut the glass to make a hex tank as their dimension is not as common and there is more wasted glass then to say cutting a pane for a 10 gallon.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

It all must be labour and demand. I can tell you from experience of resealing the used 30 gallon hex I picked up it is NOT a fun or easy job. HUGE pain in the [email protected]$. Plus there are not that many sold compared to traditional tanks, sos they are kind of a niche market. Hence the higher price new, and then people think they can recoup their money used. I picked mine up with a metal stand (that I tossed and built my own wood stand) for $20. Just finishing it off now, should be up and rumnning in a month or so. 

Philip is right, they arent that desireable for many fish, however if done right can be fine. Like all tanks, if you do your research and plan it properly it can be a great enviornment for fish, plants and people alike.

Long story short, if you want one watch kijiji for a cheap one to come up.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Fish_Man said:


> So what's the big deal about the shape of these tanks that make them sell for such a high price (new or used)?


Are you looking for a hex tank? I got one, its great for planted or shrimp tank. its 25 gal, black stand, marineland filter and heater.


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Is the back panel on your tank painted black? I cant decide if I want to paint it or leave it clear.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

its just a black background paper taped to the tank.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

The only good design I can think of for a hex tank is a huge Java moss tree in the middle and then HC or riccia on the bottom to make it look grassy. As for livestock, CRS would be amazing along with some horned nerites. Although the colours of the horned nerites doesn't go well with those plants and shrimp in my head.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Good luck with your new hex tank, keep us posted on your new project


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> Good luck with your new hex tank, keep us posted on your new project


Thanks!

Probably take a few weeks to a month to get things up and running


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

cool...I hope I encourage you to get a discus tank too eheh


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Holidays said:


> cool...I hope I encourage you to get a discus tank too eheh


haha you did but that will take a year or so before I get that started


----------

